# موقع استظافة مجانى



## ramezmagdy (15 أغسطس 2007)

اقدم لكم اليوم اقوى موقع استضافة مجانى 100% مع امكانية وضع اعلاناتك الخاصة من جوجل او عدم وضع اعلانات اصلا
مع مساحات كبيرة​ 
للتسجيل اضغط هنا : اضغط هنا للتسجيل​ 
يوجد 2 خطة للاشتراك فيها​ 



 
الخطة الاولى ( AD Free ) :​ 
وهى خطة بسيطة لا يستوجب عليك انك تحط اعلانات ولا اى حاجة​ 
الخطة الثانية ( AD Enhanced ) :​ 
وهذه الخطة تتكون من 3 عروض ولازم هنا تحط اعلانات حسب الشروط الموجودة مع الخطة​ 


 


ولكن هذا السيرفر بيمنع استضافة الصور او استذافة البرامج ولازم الموقع يكون بالانكليزيه او الاسبانيه او الفرنسية فقط​ 
وشروط الاستخدام باللغة العربية من هنا​ 
خطوات التسجيل
1 - اختر ادخل على الموقع من هنا : اضغط هنا للتسجيل​ 
2 - اختر احد الخطيطين AD FREE او AD ENHANCED​ 


 
3 - اتبع الخطواط​ 


 
4 - املاء البيانات كما موضح فى الصورة​ 


 
5 - اكتمال خطوات التسجيل وطلب انتظار إيميل التأكيد​ 


 
6 - ادخل على إيميلك واكد التسجيل من الرابط​ 


 
7 - شاشة تأكيد اكتمال التسجيل وانتظار ضورك فى التنشيط​ 


 

اذكرونى فى صلوتكم

* يرجي عدم استخدام طرحك للموضوع للنظر الشخصي بل بالنظر العام 

للفائدة و شكرا لك 

الادارة
 Yes Or No ​


----------



## ramezmagdy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

11 واحد شافوا الموضوع ومافيش رد واحد


----------



## jim_halim (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً ليك علي الموقع .. 

بس ما تعرفش حضرتك موقع بيعمل هوست لسايتات باللغة العربية ؟؟ 

​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*



> سلام و نعمة ..
> 
> شكراً ليك علي الموقع ..
> 
> بس ما تعرفش حضرتك موقع بيعمل هوست لسايتات باللغة العربية ؟؟


 
يعني ايه هوست لسايت عربي ؟


----------



## ramezmagdy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

jim_halim اصدو يا Yes_Or_Noموقع استضافة بيستضيف موقع باللغة العربية

اكيد فى زى www.zendurl.com

وده موقع بيديك مساحة 500 مب وغير انه بيستضيف CGI, PHP, ASP, SSI, Perl

ومن غير اعلانات كمان 

بس الموقع اللى مشروح فيه امكانيات ممتازة علشان كده انا اخترته وعندى مواقع 

هوست مجانى كتير بس انت تأمر


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

عليات المواقع الفري هوست الاجنبي بتقبل عربي عادي


----------



## ramezmagdy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

ماشى انا معاك بس علشان تلاقى هوست بيديك مساحة كويسة و باندويدث كبير وقواعد بيانات MYSQL وبيشغل PHP او ASp ويكون فى إيميل اكونت و يكون فى Cpanel وكل ده من غير ما يحطلك الموقع اعلانات والااعلانات انت اللى بتحطها ده اعتقد انو صعب شوية 
وعموما انا عندى مجموعة من الهوستات اللى المجانية وجامدة اوى


----------



## abn yso3 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

*شكرا يا رامز على السايت والرب يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## abn yso3 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

*ممكن لو تقدر شرح الموقع الثانى  www.zendurl.com  وتبقى مشكور بشده​*


----------



## ramezmagdy (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

اولا اسف على التأخير

شرح التسجيل على موقع www.zendurl.com
كما طلب abn yso3


مميزات الموقع: 
المساحة 		: 500 ميجابيت
الباندويدث	: 15 جيجابيت
قواعد البيانات	: 2
اسماء النطاق	: 2
حساب نقل بيانات FTP : 1
يدعم : PHP , Perl/CGI , SSI
من غير اعلانات

طريقة التسجيل :

1) دوس على الرابط ده www.zendurl.com

2) هتلاقى الموقع بالشكل ده دوس على كلمة Register للتسجيل






3) هاتظهرلك صفحة جديدة بيطلب منك إدخال بيانات
	1. اسم الدخول وبيكون 8 حروف
2. كلمة السر
3. إيميلك
كما فى الصورة






4) بعد كده بتكون عملية التسجيل انتهت وفى الصفحة الجديدة بيعرضلك كل بياناتك 






5) وبكده نقدر ندخل على لوحة التحكم عن طريق الرابط ده www.zendurl.com/login.html







وهانشرح العمل على لوحة التحكم الخاصة بالموقع وطريقة رفع الملفات​


----------



## jim_halim (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً ليك كتير يا أستاذ رامز 

ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك 

و أنا متابع معاك الشرح بتاع موقع zendurl 



​


----------



## ramezmagdy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس​
شرح التعامل مع لوحة تحكم الموقع ZednURL

تكملة للدرس اللى فاتالموجود فى الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27497
للوصول للدرس مباشرة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=434607&postcount=10

كنا وقفنا عند الدخول للوحة التحكم، وانهردا هانشرح كل حاجة فى لوحة التحكم ::
اولا لوحة التحكم ادامكم فى الصورة اللى جاية وتقدر تخشلها من هنا
www.zendurl.com/login.html




ملاحظة : بعد الدخول على اى خيار من اللى لوحة التحك تقدر تتنقل بينهم تانى عن طريق لينك بانر اللى بيظر فى الصفحة من فوق



 
شرح المكونات ::
1- Account Info
بيبين انت استخدامك للهوست اد إيه من حيس المساحة والملفات و اسماء النطاق (Domain ) وقواعد البيانات
وتقدر تشوف البيانات ديه بانك تدوس على الزرار بتعاها زى ما فى الصورة






-------------------------------------------​
2 - Server Info
بيانات السيرفر اللى عاليه الهوست ومنه ممكن تعرف الاصدار بتاع الPHP  و MySQL و Perl
علشان لما تيجى تستخدم اسكربت






-------------------------------------------​
3 - Upgrade
مش محتاجة شرح لانها لو عايز تزود حاجاتعلى الاكونت بتاعك بس طبعا بفلوس

-------------------------------------------​
4 – Domains / Subdomains 
فيهم مشاكل لسه الموقع ماحلهاش

-------------------------------------------​
5 - POP3 E-Mail
هنا تقدر تعمل إيميل على الموقع بتاعك ياعنى مثلا :  ramezmagdy@ramezmag.zendurl.com
وبتتعامل معاه عن طريق Outlook Express
وعلشان تعمل إيميل جديد 
فى خانة E-Mail : هاتكتب اسمك مثلا
وكلمة المرور فى Password
وبعدين تدوس على Add E-mail Account

وبالنسبة  لخاصية ال BoxTrapper : خاتصية ممتازة وهى بتمنع أى رسالة جاية من إيميل موجودة عندك على ال White list  ولكنها بتبعت لرسالة تأكيدية علشان تتأكد انو مش سبامر

وال Mail configuration settings : هى اللى بتوريك إزاى تظبط Outlook Express او أى برنامج إيميل






-------------------------------------------​
6 - Auto Responder
وهى خاصية الرد الألى زى ماهو باين من الاسم وكل عاملها انك تقدر ترد على أى إيميل بيتبعتلك اوتوماتك وده بيبقى فى حالة انك مثلا مسافر ولا حاجة زى كده







-------------------------------------------​
7 – Forwarders
وهى تقديم الايميلات الوادرة إلى اى إيميل انت عايزه






-------------------------------------------​

​​


----------



## ramezmagdy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع استظافة مجانى*


8 - FTP Manager
عرض بيانات الدخول من خلال FTP Programs ومنها FileZilla و Net2FTP






-------------------------------------------​
9 - File Manager
تقدر تستخدمه لرفع الملفات وعمل التصاريح والفولدر




	1 - هى الطريقة المزكورة فى النقطة السابقة من خلال برنامج
	2 – التعامل مع الملفات من خلال الموقع



 
	3 – وبانسبة للاختيار الثالث فلم اجد فائدة من شرحه

10 – فى هذا الجزء ساقوم بشرح التعامل مع قواعد البيانات ويتيح الموقع 4 طرق ساقوم بشرح 2 منهم وهم الاهم

الاولى : MySQL
تقوم باضافة قاعدة البيانات من خلال Add MySQL Database
وتقوم بإصلاحها من خلال Fix MySQL Database
وتقوم بإعطائك بيانات قواعد البيانات حتى تقم بإصلاحها




أما لإدخال وتعديل قواعد البيانات ::
الثانى : phpMyAdmin
ووهو شبيه جدا باسكربت ال phpMyAdmin على السيرفر الشخصى مع انه محدود



للدخول عليك الضغط على Enter phpMyAdmin



بعد الدخول اسم المستخدم الموجود امامك وكلمة المرور بتاعت الاكونت



وهى الصفحة الرأيسية منها تقدر تضيف قاعدة بيانات مع العلم انك ليك 2 بس
وتقدر تختار قاعدة البيانات اللى انت عايز تعدل فيها



بعد الدخول على قاعدة البيانات المراد تعديلها تقوم بادخال اسم الجدول وبتحديد عدد الخانات المطلوبة



هنا تقوم بإدخال اسامى الحقول وانواعها ووظيفتها وبعد الانتها ادغط على Save (حفظ)



وخاصية Run query وهى يا إيما عن إدخال نصوص SQL  او ادخال ملف تم تصديره من مكان اخر



وخاصية Export Database : تصدير قاعدة البيانات لحفظها او استخدمها فى مكان اخر

11- ****** Installer
هذه الخاصية ممتازة حيث يقوم السيرفر بتحميل مجموعة من الاسكربتات وهى 




	1 - www.coppermine-gallery.net
	2 - www.postnuke.com
	3 - www.wordpress.org
	4 - www.pmwiki.org 
	5 - www.simplemachines.org
	6 - www.phpbb.com
وكلها اسكربتات ممتازة 

اما بقى اللينكات فى لوحة التحكم فلم تعمل بعد​​​


----------

